# Sophronitis cernua



## DrLeslieEe (May 1, 2020)

Cute little thing on a mount. First to flower... off season a bit with only one inflorescence. The other larger sister plant usually flowers with 4 to 5 clusters.


----------



## abax (May 1, 2020)

That one just jumps off the monitor! What a glittering
color.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 2, 2020)

Thanks... it’s so bright that color. The poor hummingbird had no chance lol.


----------



## Don I (May 2, 2020)

Beauty.
Don


----------



## Ozpaph (May 3, 2020)

beautiful. What is it mounted on?


----------



## Guldal (May 3, 2020)

I can just join the chorus: colour, intensity, stance, and a form nigh to perfection! 

May we see the plant in toto?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 4, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> beautiful. What is it mounted on?


It's mounted on cork with EpiWeb synthetic moss substrate to increase humidity around the roots.
Will take plant pics soon.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 5, 2020)

Here’s today’s pics:


----------



## Phaladdict (May 6, 2020)

Very nice cernua, I also im using syntic, seems to dry very fast not really sphagnum like, how it perform for you?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 6, 2020)

Thanks Phaladdict. 

I only used this syntic on a few plants to increase the humidty around the roots as plant was getting dehydrated. I don't use it in pots, although another orchid buddy does. Works well to wrap aound vanda and other aerial roots. However, according to him (and what I saw), in pots they grow algae easily.


----------



## Guldal (May 6, 2020)

Very nice and well sized cernua... looks so very well grown as it hangs there in 'The Hanging Gardens of Canada"


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 6, 2020)

Hehe thanks Jens. There are lots of empty spots in my new tank!


----------



## GuRu (May 14, 2020)

Very nice and cute S. cernua especially its colouration is an eye catcher


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 14, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Very nice and cute S. cernua especially its colouration is an eye catcher


Thanks Guru. The only down side is the flowers don’t last long at all. One week is about what you can expect.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 6, 2021)

It's cernua season. First of 4 growths to bloom. Fifth one got crushed at back .


----------



## Guldal (Feb 6, 2021)

Gorgeous li'll fellows!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2021)

Growing well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 14, 2021)

Another inflorescence open while the other finished:





I decided to call her ‘Carrots’ lol.


----------



## PeteM (Mar 14, 2021)

These look fantastic.. I just picked one up mounted. Do you have any tips for success? Or recommendations on what to avoid!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 14, 2021)

PeteM said:


> These look fantastic.. I just picked one up mounted. Do you have any tips for success? Or recommendations on what to avoid!


Thanks Pete.

Sure re tips: I grow them mounted in low to medium bright light, sprayed twice a day (must dry by night fall) and needs gentle ventilation at all times. In winter a slight cooler night (14-16C) is needed for good health. They love hot wet summers.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 14, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> They love hot wet summers.



What is hot?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 14, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> What is hot?


It gets up to 35C on the hottest days in that growing area. So that’s hot to me lol.


----------



## PeteM (Mar 15, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> It gets up to 35C on the hottest days in that growing area. So that’s hot to me lol.


95f... wow that’s hot. What else do you have growing in this steam room


----------



## tomp (Mar 15, 2021)

Well done Leslie! For a culture comparison, I grow mine in a a GH which goes down to 43F in winter and can go above 80F in summer.
Water frequently in summer and less in winter. I have better luck with cernua than coccinea with this arrangement. The coccinea survive but I think the cernua are a bit tougher.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 15, 2021)

Such a cute plant Tom... the cernua can tolerate a cooler winter as per your conditions.

I have cernua flavum that is in my warm tank (19-25C) just as happy. Hopefully the new growth blooms! The humidity is 60-85% all year.


----------



## h_mossy (Mar 15, 2021)

Cute little guy! Without the blooms, kind of looks like a C. aclandiae plant.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 28, 2021)

PeteM said:


> 95f... wow that’s hot. What else do you have growing in this steam room


All my warm (sandies, roths, kolos, phillies, lowies) and some intermediate (venies, hirsutes, villos, tigers) paph species lol. 

The cool section is just inches away from the cernua , where the fairries, charlies, henries, parishes and spicers are.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 8, 2021)

She’s pregnant!!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 9, 2021)

well done, daddy


----------



## orchidmouse (May 9, 2021)

Happy Mother's Day to "Carrot"


----------

